# Lindberg CERM Index & Appendix



## thechosenone

Hi Members,

Can anybody please share PDF copy of Lindberg Index and Appendix. I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Porter_

the Indexes are on the PPi2Pass website. i don't think you'll find (legally) the Appendix in PDF form. for example, here's the 14th edition Index: http://ppi2pass.com/Docs/bookInfo/CERM/CERMindex.pdf


----------



## blondebedhead

[SIZE=10.5pt]Yes, what Porter said is correct.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Index can be easily downloaded from their website.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]As for Appendix, I bought a digital version of the book along with the hard copy so I could take the index and appendix separately in the exam (as recommended on PPI website on one of the forums for how to prep for PE exam). Turns out, Digital version of the book allows you to make a copy of up to 155 pages only. I called PPI and told them the only reason for me purchasing the digital version was to make a copy of the appendix and keep it separate and if I can’t do that it defeats the purpose of purchasing the digital version of the book. A week or so and multiple e-mails later; they said we won’t be able to give me a pdf copy of the appendix and they refunded the money instead.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Moral of the story; there isn’t a legal way to get appendix pdf unless you copy it page by page.[/SIZE]


----------



## ptatohed

Does 155 pages nearly cover the appendix?

I don't see what is so great about the CERM appendix. There are a few good nuggets here and there but much of it is not needed. Just flag the small handful of useful appendix pages and call it good.


----------



## blondebedhead

No it doesn't! I think its about 170+ pages.

And yes, CERM index isn't one of the greatest but very useful for WR section of the AM portion.

One thing I have realized after studying it once that what may have worked for you at the beginning of your studies; may not work for you as you get close to the exam. That said, I don't see a need for it separately.


----------



## yoommee

Can someone post the Index for CERM 14th edition. The one posted above is not for the 14th


----------



## yoommee

Porter_ said:


> the Indexes are on the PPi2Pass website. i don't think you'll find (legally) the Appendix in PDF form. for example, here's the 14th edition Index: http://ppi2pass.com/Docs/bookInfo/CERM/CERMindex.pdf


This is not the one for the 14th edition. Do you have the right one?


----------



## ptatohed

yoommee said:


> This is not the one for the 14th edition. Do you have the right one?


I have them all.  You can PM me your e-mail addy.


----------

